# Reverse Tethering not working.



## ©mß (Sep 22, 2013)

I downloaded the Android Tool for reverse tethering.
My drivers are already installed i guess so.
I connected my phone but can't access internet.
Why?
help me please.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 22, 2013)

1) which tool did u install ? 
2) which is your phone ?
3) some 3rd party (non-stock) app require App installed in Phone and a software on PC , kindly mention name of the app so we can assist you


----------



## ©mß (Sep 23, 2013)

Link of the tutorial is [Tool][Windows Only][Root] Android Reverse Tethering 3.11 - xda-developers
My phone is Galaxy Y S5360.


----------



## ©mß (Sep 26, 2013)

Does any one anything related to this?


----------



## ©mß (Jan 9, 2014)

I found a way to make it work myself.
Just did it once now but did these steps:-
1.Enable packet data.
2.Enable data roaming.(Not needed BTW)
3.Change network mode to WCDMA only(make it to 3G).
4.Install USB Tunnel app in your phone and start it.
5.Now run the computer app.
6.Select your phone.(If there is nothing then refresh it)
7.Leave the DNS column empty.
8.Now just hit on CONNECT.

Just used the stock browser and Opera till now. Didn't try to open Play Store. I will do it soon and update here.

----UPDATE----
Play Store also working without doing anything extra.

----UPDATE----
If you already have a datapack activated in your mobile then this won't work.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

Using Reverse Tethering the speed is very slow know.


----------



## ©mß (Jan 9, 2014)

But I am getting good speed. Moreover I don't use internet on mobile. I can do much things on PC than mobile.


----------

